

Show HN: Isebolanear.me find out just how close you are to ebola - kaushalp88
http://isebolanear.me/

======
kaushalp88
Just a silly app me and a couple of my friends threw together. Let me know
what you think, and please send any PR's to [https://github.com/elbuo8/ebola-
hack](https://github.com/elbuo8/ebola-hack)

